# corner bead clincher



## copernicusdan (Mar 15, 2014)

what are people thoughts on corner bead clinchers
I bought one after putting up some 60 pieces or so of corner bead on last job, but it doesn't seem to work
pretty sure its for 1 1/4 bead, but almost seems like the corner bead needs to be 1 1/2, and I don't know if they even make that
its a goldblatt, thought it would save time over nailing


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

You need to match the size of the clincher to the bead. Here is a video of how I used to do it before I made the switch to mudset beads. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9fNLGZna0fA


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

We clinched on bead for metal studs for years. The key is to tape it on after it's set for a strong finish. I've only seen 1 1/4" bead, so I can't really comment on that.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

clincher = ****, i use it only if a make a bathroom with one or two corner with fiber tape on.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

One thing is,you have to hit it like you mean it that way it smashes it where theres more fill . Also before I hit the plunger I hit just below the plunger on the crimper its self that way it sets the bead straight and not twisted


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

So, it's more of a tap, bang, tap, bang thing?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

fr8train said:


> So, it's more of a tap, bang, tap, bang thing?


 The body of the clincher can be tapped to square up, or even pull it too one side. Almost similar to the roller one uses for Beadex. A screw here and there and it can be worked similar to nail on.


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

You need to use a 1-1/8" clincher for 1-1/4" bead.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> We clinched on bead for metal studs for years. The key is to tape it on after it's set for a strong finish. I've only seen 1 1/4" bead, so I can't really comment on that.


 Thank god for muddsett beads.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Who uses steel anymore.....


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Who uses steel anymore.....


I have used metal when exacting dimensions need to be closer than 1/8" such as perfect alignment with pre manufactured millwork being made several states away. Typically, tapers do not use tape measurers or lasers to obtain dimensions within a 1/16".

Here, I had to be perfectly level for about 80' to and aft cantilevered radius soffit for alignment with wood panels. Not to mention openings in radius wall segmented by degrees which requires a trig calc to nail it.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i use steel with stappler and compressor. is more faster for me. i try mud set bead, but need to cut the drywall for the i-beam. 

is possible to put regular trim-tex with mud ? 
what are the best hopper or mud applicator ?


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Compound tube is easiest set up for mud installed beads. 

Solution for you is to get your hangers to leave a minimum 3/16" gap at outside corners for ya


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I regularly use steel beads for commercial. 1 1/8 clincher for bead is standard anymore, but for some reason you find alot of 1 1/4 clinchers at big box stores. 

An over sized rubber mallet makes banging it on much easier as well. The ones usually sold with them are a bit light and ya have to whack harder


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Philma Crevices said:


> I regularly use steel beads for commercial. 1 1/8 clincher for bead is standard anymore, but for some reason you find alot of 1 1/4 clinchers at big box stores.
> 
> An over sized rubber mallet makes banging it on much easier as well. The ones usually sold with them are a bit light and ya have to whack harder


 Do you run tape up each side of these? We found it reduced cracking. When you do demo you can really tell how it was put on. A Beadex put on with topping mud comes right off.

I'd have to dig out my clincher out (it's buried deep), and yes I have a rubber mallet too! The only thing I sold (I sold them to my cub for $1500) when I retired was my taping tools. Next year when I turn 55 I can work one week a month if I want.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> Do you run tape up each side of these? We found it reduced cracking. When you do demo you can really tell how it was put on. A Beadex put on with topping mud comes right off.
> 
> I'd have to dig out my clincher out (it's buried deep), and yes I have a rubber mallet too! The only thing I sold (I sold them to my cub for $1500) when I retired was my taping tools. Next year when I turn 55 I can work one week a month if I want.


We mesh beads.... along with alot else:whistling2:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Do you run tape up each side of these? We found it reduced cracking. When you do demo you can really tell how it was put on. A Beadex put on with topping mud comes right off.
> 
> I'd have to dig out my clincher out (it's buried deep), and yes I have a rubber mallet too! The only thing I sold (I sold them to my cub for $1500) when I retired was my taping tools. Next year when I turn 55 I can work one week a month if I want.


 So you put bead on then tape them. kinda think somealready came out with a bead with paper already on it. Is speed or cost an issue for you?


----------



## steinkii lardaus (Mar 17, 2014)

Paper bead is my suggestion. If for some reason you can't because I don't know why (like you inherited a box of metal bead and the people you are doing the job for don't have money to buy paper. Lol ) You could staple it with an air stapler. If you want to clinch for some reason make sure your clincher is correct size and push hard on clincher so bead is flat and square. Then hit knob firm. 
I have taped peoples homes where they clinched on bead and I taped the edges of all of it because I wanted it to last long for them. It was on and I did not want to rip it off. I taped tight and coated it. It looked great. But just use paper bead. 
PS, I'm old and senile (nuts).


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

boco said:


> So you put bead on then tape them. kinda think somealready came out with a bead with paper already on it. Is speed or cost an issue for you?


This post already passes judgment, so why even try to justify why?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I have no problem with metal or paper face but theres better options. Say you put up bead and tape it. then carpenter drives a door into it. Now all you have is a busted piece of bead with tape on it. I try and use all trim tex cause I actually give a rats ass. I am sending you joe from trim tex personal cell number.


----------



## copernicusdan (Mar 15, 2014)

yeah, Im just gonna send it back, better off spending money on fixing my stilts or getting a new pair


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

anyone still using a clincher with metal bead should be around 120 years old.Cliched bead will last a few months [tops]


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That depends upon the bead Rick. :yes: Our metal has larger holes and gets more mud penetration, and lasts for a long time. But I will be using the mudset.:thumbsup: It is just stronger and nicer to use.:yes:


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Can Trim-Tex be used in commercial applications?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes it can be used on commercial


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

D A Drywall said:


> Can Trim-Tex be used in commercial applications?


 In fact Trim Tex has more to offer in commercial construction than any bead company out there


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

I work on some of the biggest commercial jobs in st. Louis and they still use metal bead. don't ask me why I just do what they tell me. but I allways clinch it on the clincher helps keep the bead straight and gives the tapper more to fill


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

scottktmrider said:


> I work on some of the biggest commercial jobs in st. Louis and they still use metal bead. don't ask me why I just do what they tell me. but I allways clinch it on the clincher helps keep the bead straight and gives the tapper more to fill


 Scott, there's nothing wrong with clinch on bead, and I've used it in the past few years too. What we have here are Trim Tex disciples who think some flimsy material that takes constant alignment is somehow faster, but really takes longer. Even Beadex is faster running it through the box and rolling it on IMHO, but I'm just a dumb hanger, so what do I know.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> Scott, there's nothing wrong with clinch on bead, and I've used it in the past few years too. What we have here are Trim Tex disciples who think some flimsy material that takes constant alignment is somehow faster, but really takes longer. Even Beadex is faster running it through the box and rolling it on IMHO, but I'm just a dumb hanger, so what do I know.


 Too funny


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Do they make a clincher for this:blink:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

chris said:


> Do they make a clincher for this:blink:


Got one out in the truck right next to the board stretcher.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I can tell you I do not miss using the metal bead that had to be clenched on.. You ever work with them tapers that installed the bead on the soffits before you got there to coat them and they clenched them every 2-3 ft in between or farther apart so the bead was swagging, then you had to take more time to fix it to do it right? Or how about the guy that overlaps the beads which you don't have a clue that he did it and you get sent over to the job to finish coat only to scratch off the bead and catch where it was overlapped putting a big knick in your favorite knife... Nope No More Metal Bead For Me.....


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

there is a new corner out now ....wet and stick paper corner bead:whistling2:
I don't think I will try it:thumbsup:
I wonder if brian can do a clip on it:thumbup:


----------



## copernicusdan (Mar 15, 2014)

thought it would make helpers job easier, seems like anytime I let anyone else put up corners I end up re nailing and yelling as I mud, so the vinyl bead, you either just mud that up or use staples and/or glue? like t 50 or crown staples


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> there is a new corner out now ....wet and stick paper corner bead:whistling2:
> I don't think I will try it:thumbsup:
> I wonder if brian can do a clip on it:thumbup:


Ice what is it?:blink:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Who uses steel anymore.....


 I use plenty of steel and I bet you'll like it


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Good to see that you got the camera working Keke. Now we just need a video of you running the Tape Tech continuous flow. :yes::whistling2:


----------



## copernicusdan (Mar 15, 2014)

is that t 50 staple, cant tell, but that's what it looks like
tried crown staples in my own place last nite, worked good
even worked where I thought I would have to use a mud on corner, quicker then nailing too


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

keke said:


> I use plenty of steel and I bet you'll like it


that's cool....this is what I used and stapled it on.
http://www.menards.com/main/buildin...mini-veneer-corner-bead/p-1727176-c-13053.htm


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I must be a dinasaur because I'm still using mostly steel square, bullnose, kerf, l-metal. I do have a hopper and rollers for tape on bead, and actually got pretty fast putting it on. All the metal bead I staple on with 1 1/4" narrow crown 18 guage staples.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

copernicusdan said:


> is that t 50 staple, cant tell, but that's what it looks like
> tried crown staples in my own place last nite, worked good
> even worked where I thought I would have to use a mud on corner, quicker then nailing too


yes they are t 50 staples, haven't tried crown 
RE nailing it doesn't work for me. I do commercial jobs


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Lol im still using metal beads but I used no coat for the first time a couple days ago and love it so far. Usually the gcs get the metal heavy gauge beads were still doing things the old way here never seen an automatic tool in my life.  hopefully that changes soon sick of hand taping


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> You need to match the size of the clincher to the bead. Here is a video of how I used to do it before I made the switch to mudset beads.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9fNLGZna0fA


thanks to your video I decided to get one myself


----------

